# My attempt at a journal xD



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

So a bit of backstory, for my first post. I used to get bullied alot for being skinny and it really smacked my confidence, I had a crazy time when i left home wrong crowds, jumping from house to house, drugs , drink not much sex  who wants to **** a smelly druggie right? fast forward a few years and I've got 2 kids a steady job (shit pay 18k a year maybe?) and a crazy shit relationship, and I'm getting bullied at work still for being skinny, So i decide to start going to the gym, diet, I think my lowest weight was around 62kg and after a year or so of constant gym diet, i decided to do a test cycle, went really well put on some good size, this was around 2018? after that I left that relationship after finding out i was having another child(didnt want) and fell into an awesome relationship along with a better job (30k a year) passed my test and got a nice little car, married etc etc, then covid set my training right back after starting a TTM cycle i was around 4 weeks in when the gyms shut, started smoking again lost size strength blah blah fast forward some years into 2022 i decided again to start dieting started going to the gym again I work 12 hour shifts and they rotate days and nights weekends whatever but ive gotten into going at least 5-6 times a week, decided to jump on cycle again which brings us to today, I'm currently half way through week 4 on test e 500 and deca 300 (did not
kick start with anything) also taking hcg and arimidex (which i may need to bump the dose a little) training using PPL and currently on around 3800 calories(been slowly bumping them over the weeks)

Below is a picture of me at probably one of my worst points i think this was taken at the beginning of 2018


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

So as of today I'm into week 4 of my Test and deca cycle, my last weight was 86 kg this was weight like a week ago, I've been smashing the gym every day while I've been on days as i know when I'm on nights I won't be able to go every day. definitely feeling stronger on my lifts and feeling a lot fuller especially my delts arms etc. my quads also are looking a lot fuller my main personal anxiety is around my chest especially since my delts and arms are pretty well developed i always feel they take over when im trying to push that last bench etc 
People also notice that I'm on and my sex drive is through the roof atm  injecting wise, everything has been fine apart from the first 2 into each glute which causes some pip and the hcg well its the first time I've used it(I'm using insulin style needles so piercing the rubber then my skin is not the most comfortable and ai wise I've been taking 0.5mg monday 0.5mg thursdays i felt abit shitty yesterday and was thinking about upping the dose but today i feel ****ing great  
I'm not the best and catching angles and stuff on pictures but below is a front view and a rear view


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking great and hope it all goes well for you. Good introduction and welcome to Members Journals. Will follow your Journal, actually I follow all current ones. Cheers.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Cheers Brian appreciate it


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Definite marked improvement between pics, best of luck, following


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Massive improvement well done.
How tall are you?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Popeye66 said:


> Massive improvement well done.
> How tall are you?


I’m 5”11


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What you earning 30k doing? Selling drugs?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> What you earning 30k doing? Selling drugs?


Haha no sacrificing half of my weekends in work


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome mate, in that first pick you remind me of a guy who used to be on here who used to smash up his rental apartment - doors, cupboards etc.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Pull day today, really tried upping weight where i could and was full of energy at 2am  really good workout, also weighed myself and since my last weigh which was Tuesday 10th 86kg I'm now up at 87.5kg on Sunday the 15th (hello deca)?
I recently upped my calories by about 300 also and in another couple weeks ill up them again


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Good improvements mate, keep it up.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Monday lands me a leg day this week! had a crap sleep and woke up at midnight so hit the gym around 1am 
gave it all at the gym, legs is pretty weak for me i always dread hitting them, but i upped the weight on some of my sets and left the gym shaking.

below is my leg day routine(I do a ppl split with either 1 day rest or 0)

Squats-6 sets of 8 reps
Leg press- 7 sets of 8 reps
Leg extension 3 sets of 8 reps
Leg curl - 5 sets of 8 reps
Calf press on leg press- 3 sets of 20 reps
Hack squat- 3 sets of 8 reps

I've had some acne breakout on my face this last week, Im prone to acne anyway, if anyone can point me in a direction to reduce this? should I up my AI or is it not related to that?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Today was push day, I hate going to the gym after a night shift especially during the day when it’s busy as hell, I almost took a reat day but after doing twelve hour shift and 4 hours sleep I managed a pretty intense workout


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

had a rest day yesterday after hitting the gym 16 days in a row, had a terrible night sleep been up since 9:30 pm and its now 5:30 am xD decided to go to the gym early morning on a pull day went pretty hard and was sweating buckets ;/ my joggers literally looked like i pissed my pants  below is my pull routine

Deadlifts 5 sets of 8 reps
Barbell row 4 sets of 8 reps
Lat Pulldown 4 sets of 8 reps 1 drop set
Cable row 4 sets of 8 reps 1 drop set
straight arm lat pulldown 3 sets 0f 8 reps 1 drop set
face pull 3 sets of 8 reps 1 drop set
Shrug 3 sets of 8 reps
EZ barbell curl 4 sets of 8 reps
Hammer curl 3 sets of 8 reps
Cable curl 4 sets of 8 eps

Also upping test this week due to different potency in new vials going from 500mg to 600 mg a week, deca staying at 300


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

was a bit disappointed today to find my weight hasn't upped since my last weight which was sunday, I can only imagine that its either down to me working nights and not getting enough sleep, therefore burning extra calories during the day, or maybe its time to up the calories again, still sat at 87 kg I didn't let it get to me for my leg workout though, that and I had a little pip in my glute from yesterdays injection. still I went into the gym with destruction in mind! 
upped weight on a few of my sets and increased reps on the drop sets a little im working nights over the weekend and intend to go to the gym after my nightshift rather than waking up and going because i always feel a lot weaker then, and im going to alter my ppl just for these shifts to something maybe heavier weight lesser exercises, I feel this rather than not going at all or doing a half assed workout because im tired will be more beneficial


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Hell of a lot of volume mate. Would kill me that. Don't be afraid to drop it and up intensity if needed but looks like youre doing well. I wouldn't worry too much about weight gain. I like to increase food as lifts stall which will naturally see my weight go up without actively looking for a certain amount of weight gain


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

see i was worried about volume but my leg day is like 45 mins and my push pull days hang around 1hr 10, where would you make reductions? sets? i honestly have so much energy even though i have very little sleep and work long shifts and i recover quite quickly from a workout


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> see i was worried about volume but my leg day is like 45 mins and my push pull days hang around 1hr 10, where would you make reductions? sets? i honestly have so much energy even though i have very little sleep and work long shifts and i recover quite quickly from a workout


Mate if you're progressing doing what you're doing that's the important thing. For me I would do less sets per exercise. Rest more between sets and focus on getting the weights up. For example on squats where you have 6 sets of 8, I would work up to a top set of 8. Increase that weight when you hit 8 on that set and then you could have a drop set for extra volume. So a couple warm up sets that don't fatigue you followed by 1 set of 8 close to failure. Rest for 3 minutes. Follow it up with a set of 12-15 close to failure. You've got 2 quality hard sets there rather than sets of junk volume


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> was a bit disappointed today to find my weight hasn't upped since my last weight which was sunday, I can only imagine that its either down to me working nights and not getting enough sleep, therefore burning extra calories during the day, or maybe its time to up the calories again, still sat at 87 kg I didn't let it get to me for my leg workout though, that and I had a little pip in my glute from yesterdays injection. still I went into the gym with destruction in mind!
> upped weight on a few of my sets and increased reps on the drop sets a little im working nights over the weekend and intend to go to the gym after my nightshift rather than waking up and going because i always feel a lot weaker then, and im going to alter my ppl just for these shifts to something maybe heavier weight lesser exercises, I feel this rather than not going at all or doing a half assed workout because im tired will be more beneficial


From personal experience the scale side of things may vary especially depending on your lifestyle like you said, the weights go up which means you’re making progress, have a look in the mirror a bit more rather than the scales, i’ve had periods where i had no weight gained but looked significantly better and was lifting more and i was happy with that progress.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> From personal experience the scale side of things may vary especially depending on your lifestyle like you said, the weights go up which means you’re making progress, have a look in the mirror a bit more rather than the scales, i’ve had periods where i had no weight gained but looked significantly better and was lifting more and i was happy with that progress.


Yeah there’s actually some anxiety behind that with me from past trauma, I used to weigh as little as 62kg which at my height is not great I’m also not great at looking in the mirror 🤣 I just look the same as before I started bulking in my mind, even though I get comments from people saying how big I got etc


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

just some reference pictures feeling good but chest deffo needs more work, been doing alot of upper chest recently, the pictures are around 6 weeks apart


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

a little intro into my day  so I worked from friday night 7pm until this morning 7 am, was going to go to the gym after dropping my mate off but was way to tired, ended up sleeping from around 7:45 - 12:30 and then hit the gym at 13:00, thats less than 5 hours sleep, which is pretty usual for me, I decided like a week ago when on nights to lower the volume considerably and just focus on going heavier , spent 45 minutes on push exercises


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

missed posting yesterday, same again 12 hour shift into saturday morning, very little sleep, hit back and biceps for a decent 45 minute workout, seen some crazy older guy doing some crazy bicep curls which made me laugh, was dying to video him but didnt wanna get gym banned xD decided to go up 20kg on deadlift and up on weight one or two sets here and there overall felt good after that, supposed to be doing legs today but again did a 12 hour shift last night and had even less sleep )3 hours so might rest day and pick up legs in the morning


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Ended up going to the gym to work on legs, didnt do as much as i expected to do because i also had the school run but managed a warm up set of squats followed by 3 heavy sets and a drop set, then hit the leg press for 6-7 heavy sets , I wanted to do some hack squats and finish off with seated calf raises but some talking nobs were taking up both machines and left early


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

another shit sleeping night  shift work really sucks napped throughout yesterday daytime, and went to bed at 10pm wide eyed, decided by 2am, to go to the gym, push workout very nice pump on upper pec and front delt

also weighing at 88kg
I'm up 11 kg since 16th march which is 9 weeks ago I've been on cycle for 4 and a half weeks now so would imagine alot of that weight came from my rapid uptake of calories  
Overall I feel good, strong and bigger, trying as much as i can to increase weight on lifts where I can I'll also continue to increase calories every couple of weeks
no signs of itchy nipples, some acne (im going to go get some acnecide in the next few days which dries them out hopefully that will help, mostly on traps and upper back 
sex drive is off the chart, no problems with deca dick so far


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Have not been posting as much as i should have! a mix of nights and recent run down feeling might have effected that! sex drive seems to have dropped massively :/ acne is somewhat in control, i suspect its due to sweating as ive been having nightsweats etc recently, as far as gains go I'm still growing, looking better in the mirror and still receiving comments from friends etc, 
Today I hit Legs, squats were a little difficult to get the last couple reps in but then managed to jump on leg press with increase weight, managed 320kg today, I've ordered some tren so im going to be switching out deca, will be keeping diet and training the same aimed at bulking,


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The acne will also be increased oil secretion from oil glands in your skin and bacteria. Keep it clean mate. Alex12340 has just got a cream from his GP to sort his, it is mentioned in his Journal.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> The acne will also be increased oil secretion from oil glands in your skin and bacteria. Keep it clean mate. Alex12340 has just got a cream from his GP to sort his, it is mentioned in his Journal.


I’ve been having less problems with acne over the last week or so , I got some over the counter cream which I’m applying daily I’m also trying to bathe or shower twice daily as I’ve noticed I’ve been sweating during sleep


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

hit push exercises yesterday for an overall heavy workout , today i hit back and biceps for a pretty average workout :/ didnt really try to increase weight on anything just wanted to get to the gym and get home still managed to match the weight and reps i pulled last time
overall feeling just the same really, little bit tired but ive been getting even less sleep than normal, last night probably around 4 hours, sex drive is lower, able to perform but not to standards


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Filling out mate!


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

legs today my absolute weak point, there's something about unracking the weight with ur traps and taking them few steps back that make me want to collapse in a puddle xD 
managed 8x100kgx 3 sets on squats the last couple reps on each set were like end of days struggles
also managed to get 320kg on the leg press 
did a few isolation exercises as usual and finished on calves on leg press and i actually found the seated leg press after 3 months of being at that gym xD driving home was fun


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

no gym today, going to a theme park so want to reserve my energy for that  this is also going to be a day where i cant eat both my chicken and rice meals so a full on cheat day! did my shot of test 300 deca 150 this morning and also shot 200 mg of tren enanthate yesterday this is the start of week 7 on cycle, in regards to sides , no signs of itchy nipples, acne has been minimal but present, my dick function has somewhat returned been taking cialis 20mg (which i think makes me a little weaker in the gym) and recenly ordered some pt 141 sarm took a few sprays of that last night before bed, ended up falling asleep before it kicked in but woke with a nice bit of wood this morning  only frustration was i couldnt finish it off  still waiting on my caber delivery i intend to take that at 0.5mg pw as i suspect i have a slightly high pro lactin


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

hit push workout today, upped weight on incline bar, dumbbell chest press tricep pushdowns, ate like complete shit yesterday as had a day off but still woke up feeling strong as ****! body weight has been hovering around the same ill be upping calories next week also still waiting on my caber to arrive should be today hopefully looking at delivery tracking. found a picture from december last year and made a compare to now, really happy with results so far considering ive only been back training around 3 months


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Debts look mint! 

Eye tattoo looks good as well!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Delts, not debts. Autocorrect lol. Debts are not good for anyone.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

NorthernSoul said:


> Debts look mint!
> 
> Eye tattoo looks good as well!


You can edit a post mate, the three dots top right, then press edit!


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Eye can see your chest is looking wheely good


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

PaulNe said:


> Eye can see your chest is looking wheely good


Ba dum tssss


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Oioi said:


> Ba dum tssss


I've got 2 kids. It's about time I told the odd dad joke!


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

NorthernSoul said:


> Debts look mint!
> 
> Eye tattoo looks good as well!


I’ve never had a issue building delts they just grow easy for me  chest is my biggest downfall because no matter what I try in regards to isolating it more my delts just always take over 🤣


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you tried declined DB press or dips? I'm not that best with training advice 🤣 but for me, I think decline DB press gives me a good pump and helps the isolation.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

NorthernSoul said:


> Have you tried declined DB press or dips? I'm not that best with training advice 🤣 but for me, I think decline DB press gives me a good pump and helps the isolation.


I’ve tried all kinds of different variables dips admittedly not as much just because I feel like it puts my shoulders in an awkward position I just don’t think my chest was meant to be built haha my current focus is to try and gain some upper chest size to improve the look of my upper torso but my arms and shoulders in comparison just effect that


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Side show


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

It could be the picture, but if not, your shoulders look hunched. As in pulled forward by a tight chest or perhaps rhomboids and other back muscles not pulling your shoulders back like they should. If this is the case, then no wonder your shoulders are taking the brunt of it.


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

Great job pall, onward and upward 👆🏽


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

NorthernSoul said:


> It could be the picture, but if not, your shoulders look hunched. As in pulled forward by a tight chest or perhaps rhomboids and other back muscles not pulling your shoulders back like they should. If this is the case, then no wonder your shoulders are taking the brunt of it.


yah i know exactly what u mean, i dont know how to fix this though i do the usual for chest pulling shoulders back digging traps into bench but them last few reps i can almost always feel my front delt just take over, after this cycle i might do some posture work to try and pull them shoulders back


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

back, bicep workout today which i was sceptical about as ive had some neck/upper trap pain the last few days, seems to have subsided abit, good workout overall did not try to push weight up to much because of injury but managed to put a little on in a few exercises,


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

just weighed myself havnt been focusing on weight to much but im UP! Weighed today at 90kg thats 2kg up since 23rd may and 13kg up since 16th march


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Embrace the delts bro 👊


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

energy shot again this morning was up at midnight for a few hours, then got a hour sleep then hit the gym, for legs, very short workout of 100kg squats followed by 320kg leg press, necks still abit sore and it was very uncomfortable with the bar on my traps even with the cushion thing. pick up my caber from the post office today hoping that will lift my mood abit, 
I'm currently 7.5 weeks into my test/deca cycle at 600/300 mg also shot 200mg of tren on Wednesday last week, I've not decided if I want to run test/deca/tren or drop the deca and run test/tren for the remainder of my course, I also considered dropping the 19nors and running at 500 test pw for the remainder of my course, I guess i'm waiting to see if the caber improves anything to make a decision on that, 
sides wise, my labido improved a little but not a lot even with Cialis and pt141, while I can get an erection I'm not massively raging to ****, I had a huge problem being able to cum and was practically wanking the skin off my dick last week, the last few days I was able to finish though 
Acne is present but only a couple of them look bad, Im trying to keep as clean as possible and applying benzoyl peroxide to effected areas, 
mood has been good although I've had spikes of low energy and had signs of lower apetite although I'm still eating what i planned(almost forcing  ) and have still gained weight


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I have no experience of using steroids, but for what it is worth, I would not bother with Tren even if I was using. It's a powerful substance that was designed for a specfic purpose.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

As Brian said above, I wouldn’t run a steroid made for horses personally unless i was really close to competing or in amazing shape , very experienced and needing the effects of Tren. Looking into all the stories personally put me off the stuff for now.

You mentioned acne too i have heard it can worsen it a ridiculous amount if you are already prone.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Im going to drop both 19nors then  stick with test e for remainder of course


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> Im going to drop both 19nors then  stick with test e for remainder of course


I meant to suggest that in my original post, just use the Test. After though, I was going to remove my original post, as you do what you want mate, it's just I have read some stories of bad sides with tren, but what you do is your business. Just look at my post as a suggestion. Cheers.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

I think I might have one or two already I only injected a few days ago but had heartburn like mad today and struggling to eat my chicken rice and cheese 🤣although that could be down to me being off work for a week and not burning as many calories as normal


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> I think I might have one or two already I only injected a few days ago but had heartburn like mad today and struggling to eat my chicken rice and cheese 🤣although that could be down to me being off work for a week and not burning as many calories as normal


Heartburn/acid definitely the first thing I noticed with tren. I'll not run it again. It's hard enough to pack the food down


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Heartburn/acid definitely the first thing I noticed with tren. I'll not run it again. It's hard enough to pack the food down


i did the shot 5 days ago though? can it really be that fast on enanthate for a side to show? ive been running test/deca with no issues, good apetite until today and well maybe yesterday to


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> i did the shot 5 days ago though? can it really be that fast on enanthate for a side to show? ive been running test/deca with no issues, good apetite until today and well maybe yesterday to


Definitely. It's in your system straight away. Just takes a while to hit peak levels


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

then im dropping that and deca im just guna run the next 5 weeks at 600 test and then pct after that hopefully the sides will clear up soon as i shot another 100mg today xD


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Another half assed workout today due to neck pain did chest half of shoulders and missed triceps, one of my traps looks bigger than the other so I think I’ve got some injury there, ibuprofen seems to have settled it abit Took 0.5 mg of caber yesterday and managed to **** this morning without any pt141 and cialis


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Back is widening mate. 👍💪 Looking great, lean AND no acne! Keep going mate!


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Back is widening mate. 👍💪 Looking great, lean AND no acne! Keep going mate!


Oh I have acne just caught a good angle on that haha I’m trying my best to keep it under control


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

good progressive workout today, good mood also, just wasnt expecting a phone call at 4am to tell me to stop using my ecig in the gym xD


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Nice progress mate. Will be subscribing to your journey


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

been up since 1am got a shift starting at 7am for 12 hours if that doesnt give an idea of how i feel today i dont know what will...... went to the gym for a leg workout around 3am struggeled but managed 100kg squats and 320kg leg press, finished off with some isolation, extentions, lying leg curls and calf press
also did my jab this morning 300mg test e 100mg tren e
ive cut the cheese out of my meals, it was giving me really bad indegestion and was struggling to finish my meals since it was melting in a clump and eating that just made me feel sick ( i dont do greasy food never have)
Have also stopped the deca now, I finally have my caber of which i took 0.5mg monday and 0.5mg today thursday hopefully that keeps my prolactin down i may from next week drop that does to 0.25mg e3d 
I also ran out of hcg a week ago but my balls are still big as **** 
Currently start of week 8 on my cycle 
was doing 600 test 300 deca but have switched that up to 600 test 200 tren
I'm less focused on weight gain now obviously i still want to build some muscle so a slight drop in calories from the cheese loss hoping that i can still gain 0.5 kg a week of lean mass


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Push day today , chest shoulders triceps really steady workout got a good pump on my chest and my shoulders are always throbbing didn’t try to push any more personal bests today 
Heres how my workout kind of looked not including warm up sets 

incline bench press 3x8
Cable high to low 3x8
Incline dumbbell press 3x8
Overhead press barbell 3x8 
Side lateral raise dumbbell 3x8
Tricep push down 3x8
Tricep extension 3x8 
ISO lateral bench press 3x8
Parallel chest fly machine 3x8


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How's it going mate?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> How's it going mate?


Thanks for asking going well  went to go watch sheeran in Glasgow this week so not been on the diet and training since Tuesday , went today and had a really good workout apart from acne and shitty sleep which I suffer from anyway I think I’m doing ok just started week 9 now taking 600 test 200 e pw also got some proviron im going to run the tren another two weeks and then stop and take test for the next four weeks


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

No probs and good! Mate at the car rental station I help out at went to see Ed at Manchester. He said it was awesome. A break in the training does you good really, recovery and a bit of rest. Only use a low dose of tren mate, it's a strong substance for a specific reason. Good that all is OK. 💪👍


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

it was unreal the guy is just pure talent, that was my first live concert to it was really something else  id consider 200mg a low dose of tren, not been getting any yakky sides really ^_^ im on nights this weekend which is going to kill me but i went gym today to do push, hoping to do pull and legs on sunday and monday daytime


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

back and biceps today nice and steady, night shift last night so it was one of them go train go home kind of sessions


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

have not been posting half as much as i should! been working nights, also had a visit to scotland for a few days and just had general setback in regards to gym and diet, regardless i hit the gym this morning at 3am did chest tri shoulders, front delts were absolutely ripping out of my skin the pump was incredible , I've probably been taking to many different things now xD 
currently on 
600 test e pw
200 tren e pw
ontop of that ive been taking 
caber 0.5 mg every 3.5 days
arimidex 0.5mg every 3.5 days
proviron 50 mg every day 
pt141 on demand  
cialis or viagra on demand 

Had massive surges in horniness, so much so that i've hurt my dick! I get callouses on my hands from gym and work and I might have got a little brutal during foreplay on myself xD 

Cant decide weather to cruise for some time after i hit 12 weeks or continue


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking muscular and slim.. 👍


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

planned to hit back and biceps this afternoon, until my car wouldnt start right outside my house..... might crank some pulls out on the racking at work


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How's the progress mate?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> How's the progress mate?


Thanks for asking I feel like I’m at a stagnate atm getting the gym 4 times a week instead of everyday and diet took a hit off the tren so weights around the same  sex drive has been uncontrollable which I feel had effected my lifting because I’m all shagged out 😀😀 I’m hitting week 11 just taking test e now I plan to do week 11 week 12 at 600 mg then drop for a cruise for around 8-10 weeks at 200-250 mg


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

been really really bad at keeping this updated the last few weeks, its been a roller coaster  
I did my last pin today for this bulk cycle and plan to stay on a cruise now for 8-10 weeks at 200-250mg
have some regrets about my decisions on cycle, biggest one was switching from deca to tren midway, that really killed my appetite and i did get some mental sides even for the short duration i was pinning tren it really is a powerful drug, i stopped pinning it at week 10. Overall i made some good gains both in size and strength, picked up some acne along the way ( i was expecting to) for the most part ive left it alone and it hasnt gone cystic, going to hit the sunbeds with some tanners over the next few weeks ive also only been training chest/back/legs the last couple of workouts which i find really effective, my shoulders and arms are huge anyway and theyll get at least some workout from compounds etc 
over my cruise period im going to keep at 3000-3500 calories and keep training, possibly through some cardio in there


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sounds good mate. We did warn you about the tren... 😉 Powerful for a reason and bulking up humans isn't it. Good you have ditched it though. 👍 Well done overall!


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sounds good mate. We did warn you about the tren... 😉 Powerful for a reason and bulking up humans isn't it. Good you have ditched it though. 👍 Well done overall!


we live and we learn  I was only on a low dose aswell glad i didnt decide to double that


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

11 days since your last post, you must have put on a few more pounds (Ibs) mate?

How's it going?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> 11 days since your last post, you must have put on a few more pounds (Ibs) mate?
> 
> How's it going?


Hi mate all is well , not put any more weight on probably lost a little die to the heatwave etc keeping it steady for a few weeks now it’s really hard juggling diet gym and 12 hour shifts , training wise I’ve kept to training only chest back and legs , diet I’ve cut my calories a little and starting to look more cut in the mirror  I’ll try and keep this updated


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate, with the heat it is not to manageable in full all out training. With work you are doing your best, good that you are training legs too, some prefer to leave them out.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

went to the gym this morning and hit chest and hit the boxing bag for some cardio, good workout, and loved that i was the only one in the gym  
workout went something like
flat bench
high pulley cable cross
low pulley cable cross
incline dumbbell press
iso-lateral press 
boxing bag
ab crunch machine


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

already forgot to update this xD monday morning i did back workout which looked like
deadlift
lat pull down
pull up
cable row 
straight arm lat pull down
decline crunches

today tuesday i hit legs was a really shameful workout, I have some pip from yesterdays cruise injection into glute, 
workout looked like
squatt 
leg press
lex extention
lying leg curl


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

wednesday- chest day
been really focused on not overeaching my arms the last few weeks on presses to minimize the stress on shoulder and maximise the stress on the chest, and overall it feels better just lifting that way

incline barbell 
decline barbell
high cable cross over
low cable cross over 
iso lateral press
pec fly machine
finished with a burnout on the chest press machine


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 💪


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking 💪


Thanks man  appreciate it ,


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> wednesday- chest day
> been really focused on not overeaching my arms the last few weeks on presses to minimize the stress on shoulder and maximise the stress on the chest, and overall it feels better just lifting that way
> 
> incline barbell
> ...


Looking good man. You look like you've also been taking a bit of MT2?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Vic90 said:


> Looking good man. You look like you've also been taking a bit of MT2?


Yeah just started on in a week ago  super fast result been on the sunbed for a total of 27 minutes in 4 sessions


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

back day today, very nice workout followed by a little ab work and some cardio boxing
deadlifts 
straight arm pulldown
lat pulldown
cable row 
decline sit ups
boxing


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Friday, leg day :/ 
squats
leg press
leg extenstion 
leg curl
hack squat machine
seated calf press
finished up on boxing bag, 
got home and jabbed some mt2 
simple morning really now 12 hours of work


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

chest day again today after a days rest yesterday 
stardard workout was rushing for work


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

went and did a back workout today and for some reason i think it was because some dudes bigger than me were making hella noise benching 28 kg dumbbells i added some chest work in and pressed some 38s xD 
deadlifts
lat pull downs
cable row
shrugs
bench press flat
incline dumbell press

Still really not happy about my chest growth, and i hate having boulder shoulders as it makes it look even worse.....


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Stop bothering, nothing wrong with your chest in your photos.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Edited and replied to post.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Perhaps not but that’s what I get stick for all the time because my arms are massive even though I havnt trained them for like a month now :/ feel like a ape 🤣


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gamingcrook22 said:


> went and did a back workout today and for some reason i think it was because some dudes bigger than me were making hella noise benching 28 kg dumbbells i added some chest work in and pressed some 38s xD
> deadlifts
> lat pull downs
> cable row
> ...


Can you post up some proper pictures rather than selfies?

Lacking chests are always more pronounced with big shoulders and it's actually very common. 38 dumbbells are pretty average, so it might be a weaker body part in comparison to everything else.

Post up your chest training and overall weekly programme if you can. I suggest doing chest twice a week to bring it up or change up what you are currently doing.


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

I’ll post my chest routine later I train it twice a week


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

chest day again today, also took a few days off my diet so feel like shit now xD will start again on friday! good pump in the gym really tried focusing on reps rather than trying to lift as much as possible
incline bench
high cable cross
low cable cross
pec press machine 
iso lateral chest press
tricep pushdowns
ab crunch machine
on my 3rd week of cruise dose test 300 feeling well 
now jabbing 0.1ml of mt2 twice a week,


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

What's the latest mate?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> What's the latest mate?


I’m currently just chilling on a cruise dose , got tattooed yesterday so won’t be hitting gym for the next few days been trying to eye up my next cycle and diet I know I’ve been shockingly bad at updating this but summer time this year has been crazy busy with work and kids 🤣 probably going to keep on cruise dose for another 4 weeks before I hit a proper cycle


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Quiet on this Journal?


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

Not much going on my friend I’ll be starting a new cycle soon still eating well still training often holding around 90kg body weight and still feel like I’m pretty lean


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great mate! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Few weeks on mate, you must be looking bigger and leaner...💪💯


----------

